# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  Busco productores de palta hass orgánica

## Jim Ruiz García

Buenos Días:
Les escribe el ingeniero Jim Wilson Ruiz García, representante de la empresa suiza FAIRTRASA INTERNATIONAL AG, actualmente estamos iniciando operaciones en Perú con nuestra Filial FAIRTRASA PERÚ S.A
Nuestra empresa trabaja en el rubro de los productos orgánicos y orgánicos comercio justo
Estamos interesados en contactar productores orgánicos interesados en negociar la venta de su produccion para la cosecha que empieza en abril proximo
Entonces si nos pueden contactar para entablar relaciones comerciales estariamos muy agradecidos
escribir por favor al correo jim.ruiz@fairtrasa.com www.fairtrasa.com
Skype: jimwilsonruizgarcia 
Gracias por la atencion que le brinden a la presente 
Ing Jim Wilson Ruiz García
Gerente General
FAIRTRASA PERÚ S.ATemas similares: Busco productores de palta hass Busco productores de palta hass de exportación Busco clientes interesados en pulpa de palta hass Busco productores/exportadores de mandarina clementina y palta hass Busco plantones palta Hass certificados y asesor pa llevar siembra y cultivo

----------


## Elvis Leonardo Arbizu Portas

Hola , mi nombre es Elvis Leonardo Arbizu Portas . Tengo un promedio de 20 000 kilos de palta hass para cosechar entre este mes de febrero hasta el 15 de marzo .Me gustaria hacer negocios ya que puedo conseguirles mas cantidad de palta hass . El lugar de la plantación es en Lima - yauyos . 
Mi número de celular es 980422528. Y mi correo electrónico es : leonardo12tlv@hotmail.com  
Espero su pronta respuesta Ing.Jim Wilson Ruiz García.

----------

